# 다음에 또 찾아뵐게요



## SkylarJay

Hello,

Could I get this translated?

다음에 또 찾아뵐게요

I'm still a beginner, so I can't understand much at the moment other than the basic "again/in addition too" ^^'


----------



## mink-shin

I will visit you later.


----------



## Shinobee

It is used when you'd visited to other places and it was done, so say goodbye to others politely. "I'll visit here next time again". Its really formal and polite way to say it.


----------

